# Berry/fruit/nut/veggie cutting/scion/seed swap



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

It is that time of year again!

Please let me know if anyone is interested in trading for any of the items below:

HAVE LIST:

Type Variety 

Berries:
Aronia	Raintree Select Seedling	
Autumn Olive Amber 
Autumn Olive Charlie's Golden 
Autumn Olive	Delightful 
Autumn Olive	SweetnTart 
Autumn Olive	Brilliant Rose 
Jostaberry	Orus 8
Raspbery Autumn Britten
Loganberry Thornless
Tayberry
Bush Cherry Jan
Gooseberry Glendale
Gooseberry Red Hinnomaki
Gooseberry Yellow Hinnomaki
Currant (black) Tsema
Black Raspberry native 

Trees: 
Apple Evereste Crabapple 
Apple Fiesta 
Asian Pear	Hosui 
Asian Pear	Shinko 
Asian Pear	Chojuro 
Asian Pear	Korean Giant 
Asian Pear	Yoinashi	
Mulberry	Beautiful Day 
Peach Autumn Rose
Peach Forty-Niner
Peach	Q18
Peach Rick Landt
Pear Bosc
Pear Early Homestead 
Pear White Doyenne
Plum Howard Miracle 
Plum Elephant Heart 

Veggie:
Cowpea 21 pea
Cowpea Fast Lady Northern Southern pea

WANT LIST 

Fruit/Berry/Nut	
Blueberry	Elizabeth 
Cherry any other than Stella and Nugent	
Apricot Hunza 
Jujube seeds 
Mulberry	Illinois Everbearing	
Mulberry	Pakistan	
Almond	Seaside	
Almond	Titan


Veggie 

Artichoke any 
Squash	Sweet Meat - Oregon Homestead
Hot Pepper	scorpion


----------

